# What's a good score for an adult beginner?



## TheCaddie (May 17, 2015)

What are most adults who join a club shooting? I have gone down from 110ish down to around 100-105 last 3 months, and feel I've got mid 90s in me.

I am told 108 is a respectable score for a novice. But don't feel like it, I see where my shots are wasted and was always under the impression most club level beginners shoot under 100.

Any advice on what a decent enough score is for an adult beginner? What do you guys see people shooting at your club who fairly join.

I am not a member anywhere so only really have my experience to go by.


----------



## evahakool (May 17, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			What are most adults who join a club shooting? I have gone down from 110ish down to around 100-105 last 3 months, and feel I've got mid 90s in me.

I am told 108 is a respectable score for a novice. But don't feel like it, I see where my shots are wasted and was always under the impression most club level beginners shoot under 100.

Any advice on what a decent enough score is for an adult beginner? What do you guys see people shooting at your club who fairly join.

I am not a member anywhere so only really have my experience to go by.
		
Click to expand...

108 I would say is a respectable score for a beginner , most adults would shoot 110 plus when they first start IMO. If you score below 100 in your first 3 months playing you would be making good progress 

My first comp. score many years ago was around 130!!

Good luck with your golf.


----------



## Siren (May 17, 2015)

108 is a very good score for someone just taking up the game.

Your doing well just remember to continue to enjoy it :thup:


----------



## TheCaddie (May 17, 2015)

Siren said:



			108 is a very good score for someone just taking up the game.

Your doing well just remember to continue to enjoy it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I played last year as well, but not as much as I have been last few months. Trying my best to get in at least 3 rounds a month now. Whereas last year was 1-2 max.

Also invested in lessons and trying to get to the range too. 

If I was at a club, I am presuming I would have a full 28 handicap if I was shooting 100-105 as I am now?


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 17, 2015)

My first medal, my first ever competition was a 103... Sadly included a 5 putt so should have been 100 

I think 120s round a full course off the yellows is a good start. First rounds after lessons should break 110 if not 100. First competitions should break 100.

If you are keeping around that then I would say thats good progress.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2015)

The magic marker is to break 100, everyone will start at different levels, but with lessons and some regular practice/play 100 or less should be achievable after a few months.
At that point you can look at getting a handicap.

But whilst the numbers are important, the most important thing is that you enjoy yourself, take pleasure from the good shots and don't dwell on the bad ones, don't swing too hard and the numbers will look after themselves.

Good luck Sir


----------



## TheCaddie (May 17, 2015)

When you say a few months, how much would you anticipate this person to be playing? How many rounds? Roughly....


----------



## Billythefish (May 17, 2015)

Sounds like you are trying to chase it, which would be wrong.

Just get out there and enjoy yourself

Work at it, get down the range and lessons lessons lessons, the scores will come


----------



## Foliage Finder (May 17, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			... don't swing too hard...
		
Click to expand...

Taken in a literal sense, this is a big issue I'm having as a beginner. The feeling from seeing one shot smashed away makes you chase it again even though it may take another 20 to repeat! Need to rein it in and be consistent.

I shot 55 through 9 holes a few weeks ago, if that helps with your benchmark at all TC, although I'd echo what others have been saying re:take it easy. I've begun to think of my score as a side effect at the moment, with the main focus being on playing with a strategy and sticking to it.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (May 17, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			What are most adults who join a club shooting? I have gone down from 110ish down to around 100-105 last 3 months, and feel I've got mid 90s in me.

I am told 108 is a respectable score for a novice. But don't feel like it, I see where my shots are wasted and was always under the impression most club level beginners shoot under 100.

Any advice on what a decent enough score is for an adult beginner? What do you guys see people shooting at your club who fairly join.

I am not a member anywhere so only really have my experience to go by.
		
Click to expand...

Level 5's ... A 100 plus isn't rteally something that you would want to talk about, good luck  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2015)

As a beginner your score should be irrelevant - it should be all about enjoyment and getting to grips with the basics. Get used to the sport and the way the game is played - feel comfortable and then start to worry about scores and HC


----------



## Billythefish (May 17, 2015)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Level 5's ... A 100 plus isn't rteally something that you would want to talk about, good luck  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Level 5's as a beginner?  Give the bloke a chance


----------



## duncan mackie (May 17, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			When you say a few months, how much would you anticipate this person to be playing? How many rounds? Roughly....
		
Click to expand...

And this of course is the difficult bit in trying to make an equation out of it!

Add in the history of the individual - ball sports etc, age and physical prowess (yes it makes a huge difference to the early period and early scoring; but all becomes less relevant and often holds up progress later on).

I comfortably broke 100 in my first week of picking up a club; played 27 holes a day over different courses around Edinburgh with my uncle passing on his aquired wisdom as we played. I was 20, competed from 5 in any sport I could get involved in, and could get a golf ball around a course with a modified 'on drive' easily enough (some say I still do).

Came back to the game about 5 years later and started playing regularly, joined a club based on a municipal and got a handicap of 17 (old money; about 14/15 in today's terms) after which progress became really tough on the way to my lowest, 6.4.

Most people under the age of 50 should be able to get to an 18 handicap pretty quickly  on a realistic length course (up to 6100) with the appropriate guidance and some work (practice/drills rather than playing the same game with the same people). Nothing wrong with such an approach and it's a great pastime, but you won't improve to even you basic plateau that way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			And this of course is the difficult bit in trying to make an equation out of it!

Add in the history of the individual - ball sports etc, age and physical prowess (yes it makes a huge difference to the early period and early scoring; but all becomes less relevant and often holds up progress later on).

I comfortably broke 100 in my first week of picking up a club; played 27 holes a day over different courses around Edinburgh with my uncle passing on his aquired wisdom as we played. I was 20, competed from 5 in any sport I could get involved in, and could get a golf ball around a course with a modified 'on drive' easily enough (some say I still do).

Came back to the game about 5 years later and started playing regularly, joined a club based on a municipal and got a handicap of 17 (old money; about 14/15 in today's terms) after which progress became really tough on the way to my lowest, 6.4.

*Most people under the age of 50 should be able to get to an 18 handicap pretty quickly * on a realistic length course (up to 6100) with the appropriate guidance and some work (practice/drills rather than playing the same game with the same people). Nothing wrong with such an approach and it's a great pastime, but you won't improve to even you basic plateau that way.
		
Click to expand...

With the average HC reported to be 18 I would suggest most isn't a fair reflection possibly ?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (May 17, 2015)

Billythefish said:



			Level 5's as a beginner?  Give the bloke a chance






Click to expand...

He's been on here since September so he knows the script. If he's got the knack then why would he want to talk about taking hundreds? 90 something is bad enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2015)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			He's been on here since September so he knows the script. If he's got the knack then why would he want to talk about taking hundreds? 90 something is bad enough.
		
Click to expand...

90 something is bad enough ?! What do you mean ?!


----------



## duncan mackie (May 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			With the average HC reported to be 18 I would suggest most isn't a fair reflection possibly ?
		
Click to expand...

This includes those who are not making any attempt to improve whatsoever. If you wish to bring statistics such as this into the equation then you should include things like less than 2% of golfers have a professional lesson in their life and less than 10% of those 2% have a putting lesson etc etc etc

These statistics may fall into the made up stats bracket but I'm happy to bet money they are on the conservative side of the argument!


----------



## chrisg (May 17, 2015)

but also include the masses of non handicap, but regularly playing golfers whose handicap would probably be higher, the "average" golfer standard id guess may be in the 20's. I think some low handicap players forget how difficult the average guy finds this game!!!!


----------



## Hobbit (May 17, 2015)

Someone pretty new to the game will, typically, get a handicap mid/high 20's. We all know we don't play to handicap very often. Sooo, par 72 course + 25 h'cap = 97 + 'x' shots over handicap.

103 is not bad for a new starter, and that will drop reasonably quickly.


----------



## bozza (May 17, 2015)

Plus it depends how tough your home course is I guess but as others have said don't worry too much about your scores just go out and enjoy it.


----------



## TheCaddie (May 17, 2015)

Yes, maybe beginner is misleading. I've been playing for less than a year, but as mentioned comfortably see mid 90s in the way I am playing, however not on the scorecard.

Just wondered what most considered a good score for an adult novice. Articles online suggest 108, double bogeys to every hole, is actually pretty decent. I personally think it's pretty poor!!! But then I was wondering whether at 100-105 I was giving myself a hard time, or actually it's quite decent and should come down relatively quickly after a few more lessons.... 

I am certainly ambitious to do well, but I think the point raised about this being a very tough sport to just take up is fair for the average adult is fair. I've played team sports my whole life, and to a good standard, but not everyone has the time to commit to two rounds at the weekend and a few nights at the range a week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2015)

Don't get too ambitious too quickly. Go out and enjoy it and learn how to play on the course. It's a world away from playing on a range or practice ground. If you think you have 90's in there you probably have so keep going.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Yes, maybe beginner is misleading. I've been playing for less than a year, but as mentioned comfortably see mid 90s in the way I am playing, however not on the scorecard.

Just wondered what most considered a good score for an adult novice. Articles online suggest 108, double bogeys to every hole, is actually pretty decent. I personally think it's pretty poor!!! But then I was wondering whether at 100-105 I was giving myself a hard time, or actually it's quite decent and should come down relatively quickly after a few more lessons.... 

I am certainly ambitious to do well, but I think the point raised about this being a very tough sport to just take up is fair for the average adult is fair. I've played team sports my whole life, and to a good standard, but not everyone has the time to commit to two rounds at the weekend and a few nights at the range a week.
		
Click to expand...

I would say don't get too bogged down on the scores and what is classed as good or not - it's all very very subjective and you will have such a multitude of differing views 

Being a novice and scoring 100 is doing well - just enjoy the game and that score will take care of itself


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			What are most adults who join a club shooting? I have gone down from 110ish down to around 100-105 last 3 months, and feel I've got mid 90s in me.

I am told 108 is a respectable score for a novice. But don't feel like it, I see where my shots are wasted and was always under the impression most club level beginners shoot under 100.

Any advice on what a decent enough score is for an adult beginner? What do you guys see people shooting at your club who fairly join.

I am not a member anywhere so only really have my experience to go by.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest joining a club (if budget and time allow) and get a handicap. I think with something to play against and try and beat, you will focus and if you can start shooting in the 90's and get some handicap cuts it will drive you on. Nothing beats having to make every shot count (even the penalties, topped ones and three and four putts) and if you can see where your mistakes are you are on the way to getting lower


----------



## TheCaddie (May 17, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would suggest joining a club (if budget and time allow) and get a handicap. I think with something to play against and try and beat, you will focus and if you can start shooting in the 90's and get some handicap cuts it will drive you on. Nothing beats having to make every shot count (even the penalties, topped ones and three and four putts) and if you can see where your mistakes are you are on the way to getting lower
		
Click to expand...

That certainly is the plan. We are soon to be buying a house and moving out of London. As soon as that happens, membership is the next thing on the list.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			That certainly is the plan. We are soon to be buying a house and moving out of London. As soon as that happens, membership is the next thing on the list.
		
Click to expand...

Cool. Where are you at the moment and where do you play? Where you moving to?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (May 18, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Yes, maybe beginner is misleading. I've been playing for less than a year, but as mentioned comfortably see mid 90s in the way I am playing, however not on the scorecard.

Just wondered what most considered a good score for an adult novice. Articles online suggest 108, double bogeys to every hole, is actually pretty decent. I personally think it's pretty poor!!! But then I was wondering whether at 100-105 I was giving myself a hard time, or actually it's quite decent and should come down relatively quickly after a few more lessons.... 

I am certainly ambitious to do well, but I think the point raised about this being a very tough sport to just take up is fair for the average adult is fair. I've played team sports my whole life, and to a good standard, but not everyone has the time to commit to two rounds at the weekend and a few nights at the range a week.
		
Click to expand...

Don't listen to this "enjoy yourself" cr@p ... Nobody is forcing you! I bet that even when youre frustrated and a tad hacked off you'll still be playing, it's in your blood  

I like your thinking, mid 90's is good and there is nothing wrong with trying to lower your scores so stick in  :thup:


----------



## drew83 (May 18, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			My first medal, my first ever competition was a 103... Sadly included a 5 putt so should have been 100 

*I think 120s round a full course off the yellows is a good start. First rounds after lessons should break 110* if not 100. First competitions should break 100.

If you are keeping around that then I would say thats good progress.
		
Click to expand...

This....

(Almost). 1st ever round 133, got down to 115(ish) end of last season

Went back upto 144 in feb (1st round 2015). Walked off 121 couple of weeks ago. My aim this Sunday coming is under 110 (and more than 17 points).

Unless you are out several times a week & getting lessons & really putting in loads of practice, don't be surprised if the scores don't come down quickly.

It is an easy game to play (it's hitting a little ball into a hole) but a difficult game to "master".  There is so much to think about as a newbie. 

Posture, swing, hand position, ball position, distance, wind, swing tempo, alignment to target, tee height, club selection etc etc etc.

As long as you are enjoying don't put pressure on yourself to perform _WELL._ Enjoying the fresh air & scenery. 

I would like to play in some competitons etc at some point. I would like to submit some low scores one day. But for now, I am enjoying getting out, improving & taking little bonuses from each round.

That 6ft putt that sank like a stone, that epic 4th tee shot that cleared the trees & landed centre of the fairway, the high faced bunker that I got out of 1st attempt.

That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## TheCaddie (May 18, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cool. Where are you at the moment and where do you play? Where you moving to?
		
Click to expand...

Currently living in Wandsworth and playing at Richmond Park.

Likely to be moving to Brentwood or Billericay in Essex....


----------



## TheCaddie (May 18, 2015)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Don't listen to this "enjoy yourself" cr@p ... Nobody is forcing you! I bet that even when youre frustrated and a tad hacked off you'll still be playing, it's in your blood  

I like your thinking, mid 90's is good and there is nothing wrong with trying to lower your scores so stick in  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Love this post! Yes... golf is well and truly becoming ingrained into me. I am starting to plan my weekends around it. I am currently looking to buy a house, and decent club proximity is a key criteria!!! 

I find it difficult because I am now at the point where I genuinely feel like I am playing in mid 90s territory, but still messing up a couple of holes, which is costing me and taking me over the 100 mark.

It's near...... I can feel it.


----------



## KhalJimbo (May 18, 2015)

The Caddie, 

I am in the same situation as you, been playing since December, only Par 3 9 holes from then till March. Then I started on 18 Hole courses, probably have played about 8 since then. Also had some lessons as a newbie (which helped immeasurably). Since then I have been shooting around 115 with 107 being my lowest. 

Yesterday I only had time to do the front 9 of my home course, but managed a 48, I usually am able to do that in 57. So would very likely have broken 100. Since about mid April I have now been trying to play at least once a week now, and also doing at least one or two driving range\practice green sessions a week too. It is a mentally challenging sport though, I often find when I start thinking too much, I balls it all up. If I keep my cool, I'm able to do a lot better.

I was hoping to have been breaking 100 after 3 goes on an 18 hole course but I guess starting them in winter in the freezing cold and howling wind didn't help me that much. I am hoping to start shooting mid 90's in the next two months now. 

Over all of it though, I just absolutely love going out and playing Golf. I just love it.


----------



## TheCaddie (May 18, 2015)

KhalJimbo said:



			The Caddie, 

I am in the same situation as you, been playing since December, only Par 3 9 holes from then till March. Then I started on 18 Hole courses, probably have played about 8 since then. Also had some lessons as a newbie (which helped immeasurably). Since then I have been shooting around 115 with 107 being my lowest. 

Yesterday I only had time to do the front 9 of my home course, but managed a 48, I usually am able to do that in 57. So would very likely have broken 100. Since about mid April I have now been trying to play at least once a week now, and also doing at least one or two driving range\practice green sessions a week too. It is a mentally challenging sport though, I often find when I start thinking too much, I balls it all up. If I keep my cool, I'm able to do a lot better.

I was hoping to have been breaking 100 after 3 goes on an 18 hole course but I guess starting them in winter in the freezing cold and howling wind didn't help me that much. I am hoping to start shooting mid 90's in the next two months now. 

Over all of it though, I just absolutely love going out and playing Golf. I just love it.
		
Click to expand...

It's a funny sport. 3 months ago, I was driving straight and two putting maybe 14-16 holes on average a game. 

At that point, I couldn't hit an iron sweetly to save my life, and my chipping was atrocious. Worked really hard on irons and chipping, went out on Saturday and putted awfully and drove terribly as well. Irons and Wedges were best they've ever been!! haha. 

Always the way. I just want to piece together some sort of vague consistency across the board.... and then work on it from there.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (May 18, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Love this post! Yes... golf is well and truly becoming ingrained into me. I am starting to plan my weekends around it. I am currently looking to buy a house, and decent club proximity is a key criteria!!! 

I find it difficult because I am now at the point where I genuinely feel like I am playing in mid 90s territory, but still messing up a couple of holes, which is costing me and taking me over the 100 mark.

It's near...... I can feel it.
		
Click to expand...

When your 4 or 5 years old and someones patting you on the head saying just enjoy it then fair enough, my guess is that you're older than that and just take it as half wit talk rather than patronising.

If you've got the bug then that's you, it's pretty much a no return - Even on a bad day you'd rather be golfing with mates than sitting in your lounge pulling your nails out - Life is good and good luck on your new venture  :thup:


----------



## rksquire (May 18, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			.... I was driving straight and two putting maybe 14-16 holes on average a game. 

At that point, I couldn't hit an iron sweetly to save my life, and my chipping was atrocious. Worked really hard on irons and chipping, went out on Saturday and putted awfully and drove terribly as well..
		
Click to expand...

I found this to be the case for a long time - a swing change to address something has a knock on effect.

For a beginner I think any score under 110 is pretty good; for an improving high handicapper I think between 95 & 105 is good - they will see light at the end of the tunnel but also make poor choices (going for it etc.)

I would guarantee if you focused yourself before going out next on playing a double bogey round you'll score lower.  Par 4, play it as 6 shots - don't chase getting on the green in 2.  At the start I wiped the slate clean on every hole and tried to play it to par - it was beyond me because my expectations were unrealistic... I wanted to hit drive 220, my hybrid 180 and 2 putt; I actually duffed my drive, took out a 3 wood to get me back on track, duffed it 30yards, tried it again, sliced it right etc.  As you get better, your expectations change - progress to play each hole 1 over - - at this point you'll be mixing in pars, etc. and your expectations will change again.


----------



## Planet Squirrel (May 18, 2015)

drew83 said:



			This....

(Almost). 1st ever round 133, got down to 115(ish) end of last season

Went back upto 144 in feb (1st round 2015). Walked off 121 couple of weeks ago. My aim this Sunday coming is under 110 (and more than 17 points).

Unless you are out several times a week & getting lessons & really putting in loads of practice, don't be surprised if the scores don't come down quickly.

 I am enjoying getting out, improving & taking little bonuses from each round.

That 6ft putt that sank like a stone, that epic 4th tee shot that cleared the trees & landed centre of the fairway, the high faced bunker that I got out of 1st attempt.

That's my opinion anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with Drew, there may be some people out there that are naturals and can hit a sub 100 after a few rounds, but for the general person who takes it up, gets to the range once a week, a lesson once a fortnight and a round once a month because of work and family commitments, I think a double bogey round is a good score for a beginner.  

I'm only playing a par 63. I am currently hitting 95-101, which I know I can do better if I played well through the 18, but I can't keep the consistency yet.  Each round though there is something to perk me up.  Forget the 4 putt, or the chip shot that went 14" instead of 14y, the duff tee shot, but remember the 200y driver to the edge of the green, the 20ft putt.  Each round has a new "BETTER", a longer putt, a longer driver, a chip that leaves a tap in.  Just grab on to them and you'll come back for a long time.

My target is to hit a 100 on a full size course by the time I go on a golfing holiday with some friends at the end of August.  My guess (as I've not played a full course yet) is I'm currently around 120-130


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Currently living in Wandsworth and playing at Richmond Park.

Likely to be moving to Brentwood or Billericay in Essex....
		
Click to expand...

It's hard at Richmond. Notoriously slow which does nothing for the concentration. Have you and your mates looked at a trip down the A3 and playing Hoebridge. Great pay and play and a change of scenery may focus the mind a little more


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 18, 2015)

Let it consume you. Play as much as you can. No such thing as trying too hard.

You will improve scores at your level by doing these 3 things.
1. Make better decisions.  Don't take on shots you know you cannot make. 
2. Give short game lots of attention. 3,4 putting can hurt you and getting up and down in 3 from inside 50 yards will make a difference for a 28 handicap. 
3. Practice, personally i hate the range so its all about 9 hole sessions for me. That way i get to practice iff the tee, fairway and chipping.

This game can be cruel yet incredibly rewarding. 
My 1st rounds were in the 120s. My A game can now get me in the 70s.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2015)

Merv_swerve said:



			Let it consume you. Play as much as you can. No such thing as trying too hard.

You will improve scores at your level by doing these 3 things.
1. Make better decisions.  Don't take on shots you know you cannot make. 
2. Give short game lots of attention. 3,4 putting can hurt you and getting up and down in 3 from inside 50 yards will make a difference for a 28 handicap. 
3. Practice, personally i hate the range so its all about 9 hole sessions for me. That way i get to practice iff the tee, fairway and chipping.

This game can be cruel yet incredibly rewarding. 
My 1st rounds were in the 120s. My A game can now get me in the 70s.
		
Click to expand...

I differ slightly in that I enjoy the range or practice ground but other than that I agree. Putting will come in time as will feel around the greens once you have a decent technique and aren't hitting the fat or thin chips.


----------



## Canfadebutnotdraw (May 18, 2015)

Some would probably disagree with this but when I first started playing on a course, i was lenient with myself when playing a bad shot and would often [if time and space allowed] take a Mulligan and count the better shot rather than the shocker. Obviously the scorecard would not be accurate at the end of the round and that would always be taken into account before getting too self congratulatory but the most important factor was that it proved that you could do it and gave confidence that it was just a question of putting things together on a consistent basis. Possibly not everyone's way of doing things and of course it couldn't be done in a tournament or whatever but it worked reasonably well for me in getting down from a regular 100+ shooter to 11 handicap. Sort of an informal, as required Eclectic if you like.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2015)

Of course you could argue that not counting at all, or letting a partner tot up the scores and not tell you until after may change thinking and release pressure. Certainly as you are beginning there is a huge pressure to shoot the par of the whole. I've said before, if you treated every hole as a par five (making the course par 90) then what you make up on the par threes and short par fours, you can give up on the 400 yard+ par fours and the long par fives. Even shooting ten over that par 90 gives you the magic hundred


----------



## TheCaddie (May 18, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Of course you could argue that not counting at all, or letting a partner tot up the scores and not tell you until after may change thinking and release pressure. Certainly as you are beginning there is a huge pressure to shoot the par of the whole. I've said before, if you treated every hole as a par five (making the course par 90) then what you make up on the par threes and short par fours, you can give up on the 400 yard+ par fours and the long par fives. Even shooting ten over that par 90 gives you the magic hundred
		
Click to expand...

Lots of really useful advice in the past few posts. Thank you! The par 5 on every hole approach has definitely helped. Frustratingly I haven't been saving shots on the par 3s recently, which again, I was a little while back. 

It will come though.... No doubt about it. I am nearly there.... The changes will be permanent and the shots will come down!! I now know I am capable of a decent standard across driving, putting, chipping and irons. So the next target is to get a basic level of consistency in a round. I know everyone says they are doing that, but I mean just a very basic consistency on all 4 will without a doubt put me mid 90s. Then I can go from there.


----------



## JustOne (May 19, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			What are most adults who join a club shooting? I have gone down from 110ish down to around 100-105 last 3 months, and feel I've got mid 90s in me.
		
Click to expand...

that's good scoring.... not out of this world, but fairly solid. I know adults who can;t score less than 150 and I know others who have shot mid 90's within just a few weeks of 'regular' play (meaning 5 rounds a week)


----------



## Marshy77 (May 19, 2015)

I've been playing a few years now and still shoot between 95-105. Shot a 87 the other but round a shortish course and still felt that I left shots out there plus the greens were terrible.

I want to improve like you but don't any enough spare time to practice and I aren't a member of club or play regulary enough. Just enjoy playing and the scores will start to improve as you go on and figure out the weak spots in your game. And don't put pressure on yourself.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 19, 2015)

Level 6s is fine for a beginner.  I'd advise scoring your holes against 6s and you'll soon be finding yourself 5 under, 6 under - and before you know it 9 under - and you'll have broken 100.  Feels great scoring so much under 'your par' and the occasional blow-up doesn't really matter when an 8 on a par 4 is only '2-over' and a 3 on a par 3 is a thrilling '3-under'


----------

